# John Walker & Sons bottle not "Johnnie"



## msleonas (Jul 14, 2011)

I found this bottle earlier this week. Looking for a time period. I read the information on the following two sites. The bottle says JOHN Walker not Johnnie, so I am not sure if that will help with a date. On the bottom it has a J W. It is a squared off bottle. I still need to clean it. 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnnie_Walker
JW


----------



## msleonas (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry, here is the other site. 


http://www.johnniewalker.com/en-us/home/


----------



## bne74honda (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey,

 that's a Johnnie Walker Kilmarnock Whisky bottle, dated about 1920-1940. Not of great value but I collect 'em so if you feel like parting with it let me know! 

 B


----------

